# Pain in left ovary? What does it mean?



## MiniMe30

Hi ladies!

I've been getting pain in the left of my pelvis for a couple of days now, probably around where my ovary is - anyone know what this is?

Maybe I'm ovulating? I'm not really sure - I had an early MC in the last week of September, so not really sure where I am in my cycle. We've been BD every few days since 6th October, so could be pregnant - I've been feeling a bit under the weather the last few days too, but I guess that could be anything.

We'd been NTNP for about 6 weeks when I got pregnant before - it was my first pregnancy. I might just be wishful thinking that these are good signs because I want to be pregnant again, but I've no idea about ovulation signs or if we BD at the right time etc.

I haven't had any cramps all over, like period pains, which I did last time - this pain is in a specific point. Do you ladies think it's ovulation and the egg releasing?

Silly me went and googled it and now worried it's an ectopic! :dohh:


----------



## SarahJane

It could be ovulation, I get pains during ovulation

Also in the 2ww some people get pain for the corpeus luteum which is the follicle which is remaining there after ovulation. It is nothing to worry about and pretty normal.

Have you done a test just incase you are pregnant?


----------



## MiniMe30

I came off the pill back in May, but it wasn't until mid-August that we stopped using any protection - I remember having cramps mid-cycle which felt like period pains and my friend said I must be ovulating (made sense with the timing). They were all over cramps - this is in one specific point and feels different.

Ok thanks - that could make sense as I think I was ovulating last week, but just not 100% sure because of the MC I had. I didn't know you could get pain from that - is it normal to last a few days?

No, not done a test - think it would be too early as I'm not due until 1st Nov and that would be first period since the MC. I'm going to try and hold out for longer this time too! If I hadn't of tested last time, I don't think I would have known I was pregnant as I started MC'ing 2 days later and would have just thought it was a really bad period.


----------



## SarahJane

I didn't get CL pain before I lost Evelyn either, I seem to have it every month now, like you, it is on the left hand side in the middle of the 2 week wait.

I am so sorry for your loss BTW and hope your TTC journey is nice and short :hugs:


----------



## MiniMe30

Thanks!

I've been feeling quite sick today and I'm generally feeling a bit weird, don't know if this is just wishful thinking though! Would it be normal to feel sick so soon?

Last time, my boobs were sore but that wasn't until near when AF was due and that's not until next week (I think) - I don't know if I felt sick like this last time as I wasn't thinking about it.

Oh dear, started the dreaded symptom spotting haven't I!?


----------



## MiniMe30

Oh, am also getting some light overall cramps, a bit like start of period pains!


----------



## SarahJane

oooohhhhh - all sounding really good. I think you could be pregnant xx


----------



## Catlover28

Hi Mrs Morris!

I just come across your thread and am hoping my similar situation helps.....i also had an early m/c at the end of Sept, and have been tracking ov with OPKs this month as i wasn't sure when or if ov would occur....anyways i got my surge on weds/thurs with left ovary cramping fri/sat which i guessed was ovulation :happydance:......which makes me due for af around 1st-4th Nov same as you :thumbup:
It sounds like it could be poss ov but if you think u ov'd last week then it could be possible implantation? :happydance: 

Wishing you lots of babydust! :dust:


----------



## MiniMe30

Hi there!

Thanks for your replies.

It's so confusing isn't it?  Just can't work out if I'm ovulating or if it's something else.

I'm feeling quite tired, a bit sicky (not so bad that I feel like I want to throw up though), a bit gassy (sorry TMI) - kind of feel generally a bit rundown, so maybe I am just getting ill? I had a bit of lower backache last night and am still getting some twinges in left ovary and slight cramps - who knows what is going on?! Surely ovulation can't make me feel this under the weather?!

I've been told that CM is the most obvious sign of ovulation, but I've not really been monitoring it, so not sure if it is clearer/runnier or not?! 

Catlover28 - Sorry for your loss. When you say you got your surge, what do you mean please?

If this is ovulation, I think we may have missed the window this month - we BD Thurs and Sun and the ovary pains started Oct 24th.....so maybe Sunday will count? Oh well, guess we will see!

Wishing you all lots of babydust too!


----------



## Catlover28

MrsMorris said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> It's so confusing isn't it?  Just can't work out if I'm ovulating or if it's something else.
> 
> I'm feeling quite tired, a bit sicky (not so bad that I feel like I want to throw up though), a bit gassy (sorry TMI) - kind of feel generally a bit rundown, so maybe I am just getting ill? I had a bit of lower backache last night and am still getting some twinges in left ovary and slight cramps - who knows what is going on?! Surely ovulation can't make me feel this under the weather?!
> 
> I've been told that CM is the most obvious sign of ovulation, but I've not really been monitoring it, so not sure if it is clearer/runnier or not?!
> 
> Catlover28 - Sorry for your loss. When you say you got your surge, what do you mean please?
> 
> If this is ovulation, I think we may have missed the window this month - we BD Thurs and Sun and the ovary pains started Oct 24th.....so maybe Sunday will count? Oh well, guess we will see!
> 
> Wishing you all lots of babydust too!

Sorry for the late reply! i meant my LH surge which the opks picked up, so i'm thinking i ov'd the next day as i had a few twinges then....i can't track ov from my CM as i never seem to get it in abundance :nope:
Aw sunday BDing sounds positive if you ov'd around the 24th....i've read that :spermy: live up to around 3-5 days after BDing but sometimes up to a week :thumbup:
I'm guessing your about 6dpo then? fx'd for you! xx

:dust:


----------



## sunshine4409

so did you ended up being pregnant?


----------



## sunshine4409

i been ttc for about 10 months but no luck.


----------



## sunshine4409

why you are sad minime30?


----------

